# Suggestion



## SniperLk (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi Wizzard ! 

It would just be so good if you included the AAA in a next version. So, we will be able to drop definitly the Control Center and ATI Tray Tools for ATI tool 

Thanks !


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 6, 2005)

it's there already in the internal build .. just waiting till i get x1800 mem oc right then a new beta is out


----------



## SniperLk (Nov 6, 2005)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> it's there already in the internal build .. just waiting till i get x1800 mem oc right then a new beta is out



  

Keep up your good work and thanks again !


----------



## ENGINEER-1 (Nov 6, 2005)

can you tell me what you mean?


----------

